# sweet feed to meat rabbits....



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I have read some say you shouldn't. Others do it regularly. Thoughts?


----------



## Fat Man (Mar 9, 2011)

What would be the purpose?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I've read some posts that say others feed sweet feed also. I feed this to my Pygmy Goats along with hay. There excrement was like a cluster(think grape cluster) of molasses poo. I wonder if it'd do the same to rabbits(nobody's answered that question yet). I'd hate to think it did...all that sticky stuff hanging on the cage flooreep: .


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

cheaper


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

illinoisguy said:


> cheaper


What about trying to find a way to natural feed them then or forage feed?


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I was thinking that. Somehow have some type of movable cage and let them eat the grass.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Aw...rabbit tractors. There are quit a few threads on here about them. Just use the search bar, I like the advanced search.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

For me I wouldn't feed the sweet feed because of the sugar content and the rabbits getting too fat. If fruit treats cause obesity, I believe sweet feed would to. If you have to feed something other than rabbit food(and cant do natural)then I would get feed that had no molasses.


----------



## Sheba53 (Oct 4, 2013)

I feed mine sweet feed all time. Ive had no issues with them including changes in poo. They are healthy, active, and like the feed not to mention its cheaper than rabbit feed. In my area anyway, it also contains the same ingredients found in rabbit pellets.
Also, feed it to guinea pigs. No issues with them either.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

illinoisguy said:


> cheaper


 
I tried sweet feed and actually found it to be more expensive per litter. I forget the exact numbers but they ate more pounds of sweet feed per week than when fed just rabbit pellets and it took about three weeks longer to reach processing weight. That was three extra weeks of feed, maintenance and cage pace being used, since I have limited cage space it meant that I had to wait longer to breed since I did not have enough cages with the litters taking longer to grow out which means less litters per year


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

No, the droppings are fine, never had a problem. I compare feeding rabbits sweet feed as to "graining beef". Ya, I know someone is going to point out that the "fat" in beef......blah, blah, blah....don't care, there is a distinct difference in taste to me. My rabbits generally always look well, and win several county fair showings....next to people that only feed premium show grade feed...I just laugh.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I just started mixing my rabbit pellets with sweet feed. My reason was for weight gain! I want my kits to grow fatter faster, I was to breed my does more often so I want them well fed to maintain good condition.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I will say that the increase in rapidly digestible carbs in sweet feed may increase incidence of digestive upset in rabbits. It is MOSTLY associated with feed CHANGE, and less with feed type. It is known that rabbits need fiber for healthy guts. If you don't change the feed or amounts, you are at a drastically reduced risk for feed related issues, though - so if you've done it and have been doing it, you probably avoided issues by good management and not changing feed often or too fast - which, causes issues no matter what kind of feed you use. 

I get fat kits on pelleted feed, and I get fast growing kits on pelleted feed. I've only ever used one kind of feed the entire time I've raised, and I have made good advances in growth rate through selection. I don't feed hay, and I don't mix feed. The pelleted has worked well, and is easy for us. If your method works, then that's fine too.


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

Mygoat,

In my expirience....I can switch rabbit pellets at anytime with NO ill effects. I see what you have stated all the time, and it just does not seem to apply to my stock, and never has.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Switch between Rabbit PELLETS, or switch diet? As for pellets, Despite what many people and brands would have you think, MOST pellets are VERY similar in ingredients. Alfalfa, some protein from Soybean meal, maybe some corn, and then other addetives. So, I'm not suprised you easily switch between brands of pellets with no ill issues. I see all the time people people won't feed brand X rabbit pellet, or brand X is killing their rabbits.... So they switch to a rabbit pellet with exactly the same ingredients and rave about it...  The only time I could see switching brands most of the time is if you keep getting low quality or moldy feed from one source or something.

If you switched rapidly from pellet to sweet feed, you may see issues, especially if you feed a lot. From sweet feed to pellet, probably less likely. It's usually a rapid and drastic diet change that causes digestive upset in a wide range of animals, mostly in those that ferment their feed. Feeding other things like hay, and the quantity fed during the switch can make a difference as well. Feeding 1x per day allows them to gorge, whereas 2x per day would reduce their gorging ability and could make a difference. A high molasses feed vs a lower molasses feed could make a difference. Feed CHANGE is associated with issues because animals that are acclimated, unless drastically overfed (which can happen on any diet) are acclimated to the feed - and more importantly, the bacteria which ferment their feed are used to the food. Switching diet CAN result in a large amount of gas prouction especially with rapidly fermented carbs. A diet high in rapidly fermented carbs is usually lower in fiber which may lead to mechanical issues. And as you see, I'm not making statements like, "You WILL", because it is just so variable between feeds, feeding methods, and management. 

And at the end of the day, one person's exerience is just anecdotal. And as I said, if it works for you, great. These broad statements are based on trends and what is known about the rabbits' digestive systems and is considered accurate for the known cases of mechanical digestive issues. There are situations which are proven to be more PRONE/have a higher CHANCE of causing issues, and nowhere am I stating that you WILL have issues.


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

Mygoat,

Thanks for your well thought reply. I take issue when someone takes a hard stand on something because of what others say...example..."you can't do this, or that." When someone says in their expirience...that's one thing, but most of the time it is people repeating what they read somwhere....like here on this board, or other lititure.

I do not take a scientific approach to my stock....they are my food! I do take chances, but as of yet I have been lucky. I feel it is a persons duty to tell "their" expiriences rather than repeating others.....if someone wants to be a authority on a subject......at least have the exprience to back it up!

I want to be clear this is my opinion, and none of what I am saying is directed tward you in a negative manner. It is very hard on the net to express at times....:gaptooth:

Bowbuild


----------

